# Completely new and confused!!



## katie34 (May 3, 2010)

Dear All
We have just learnt of our fifth failed IVF, three of those with early misscarriages.
Despite moving to the consultant we thought would help us fulfill our dream in London, we are no better off and reached exactly the same point.
I am not sure how much more we can take and are now considering our final option of surrogacy as it seems that we are making wonderful embryos but my body is just killing them off time after time!
So.... we are giong to start looking into the idea of surrogacy which I feel is quite excting , but what a minefield! Every time I google it I get a list of clinics and websites in America?!  Is it an easier process in Amercia with more willing surrogates? Is it expensive?? Just wondered if any of you ladies could help?
Also where do I start here getting information and start the ball rolling?
Any help, very gratefully received!!!
Many thanks
K xx


----------



## Chicalinda (Sep 20, 2011)

Dear katie

For advice and support from surrogates and intended parents i suggest you join a surrogacy ******** group i am part of. It is completely private as it has a secret status so you wont be able to search it. Send me your ******** name and i can add you. They are very friendly and supportive xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Katie

There are lots of different options both in the UK and abroad. In a nutshell the difference between going to the USA (or elsewhere abroad) or staying in the UK is that overseas you can engage a professional agency to find you a commercial surrogate (in the UK it's all a bit more informal because of the way our law works). That has certain advantages at the set up stage - making it easier for you to get things off the ground initially - but there are some downsides too. You will need to prepare for a stay in the foreign country while you get your child's immigration status sorted out, and when you apply for a parental order after the birth the process is a lot more complicated because you will have to ask the court to retrospectively authorise a commercial surrogacy arrangement. If you can find a surrogate in the UK, there are usually no immigration issues and the process of applying for a parental order is cheap and easy.

There's loads of free information and resources on our website (both on UK and international surrogacy) which you may find helpful at http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/surrogacy-law/22/ and if you have any legal questions feel free to get in touch or post them here.

Loads of luck

Natalie


----------

